# Subject by season



## Sabaki (Jun 14, 2015)

Hey everybody 

I'm very much a wildlife/birding/macro photography but as winter rolls around here in the Southern Hemisphere, I'm finding the lack of light asking me to try something else. 

I'm curious to see how other photographers, especially wildlife photographers change their subject matter from season to season

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## tarntyke (Jun 14, 2015)

I am based in the UK. During June to August the number and variety of birds slows down so I switch to taking photos of cricket and macro shots of insects and spiders. During the autumn and winter I take shots of soccer and rugby. All year round I take photos of rock gigs. I am about to try air shows. Try anything that involves fast movement to help with birds in flight when the season allows.


----------

